# what is the best way to stop ferrets from biting you?



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i used to have ferrets one never bit me but the other would constantly chew on my finger hand and ears.. ive heard lots of different ways to stop them but i was just wondering from actual ferret owners what is the best way?? thanku


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi If its a kit your talking about (a baby) then i sugest every time the ferret nips push your finger back into its mouth the ferret wont like it and will spit your finger out, just repeate this over and over


----------



## Kuroku (Oct 21, 2008)

I got mine to stop biting by saying "no" in a firm tone as I prise the jaws off (i.e. firm but no shouting). This worked for Joey who would lock onto my hand when playing. Surprisingly this worked well.

Nip training as this is called, is pretty much the same as training a puppy not to bite.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah that works or you can make a hissing sound too


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I found that with my old ferret that tapping him firmly on the nose whenever he nipped worked. He didn't like me tapping his nose so he soon stopped. Combined with lots of handling it worked a treat 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> I found that with my old ferret that tapping him firmly on the nose whenever he nipped worked. He didn't like me tapping his nose so he soon stopped. Combined with lots of handling it worked a treat
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


You're not actually suppose to tap a ferret on the nose, they have a huge amount of nerves there, it can actually make them want to bite more 

I don't have any biters now but when i used to, i would scruff them and say a firm no, then drag them across the carpet for about a metre. Sounds horrible but it just shows that you're more dominant :thumbup:


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

i got my lot to stop biting by saying no bite mum followed by either pushing them away or a tap on their hind flank didnt always work they soon got the message now its only little leah who thinks ankles are fresh meat  and has a wee chew suppose we all have diffirent ways of dealing with biters


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Nothing else worked with mine, I tried the firm 'No' and hissing, but nothing worked. I didn't tap their nose hard, just firmly enough to let them know they biting is bad.

Peace
Akai-Chan



ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> You're not actually suppose to tap a ferret on the nose, they have a huge amount of nerves there, it can actually make them want to bite more
> 
> I don't have any biters now but when i used to, i would scruff them and say a firm no, then drag them across the carpet for about a metre. Sounds horrible but it just shows that you're more dominant :thumbup:


----------

